
Black Hat USA 2020, August 1-6, will be an exclusively virtual event - nstj
https://twitter.com/BlackHatEvents/status/1258832834288107521
======
vuln
I hope DEFCON can figure it out also. They have a lot less money to pull it
off though. Sad. One of the few things I was looking forward to this year.

